# Roughest/Nicest parts of Leeds?



## Revol (Jan 20, 2008)

Just wondering what the general opinion is on the nice areas and the rough parts of Leeds are. I'd say:

*Rough*
Gipton
Halton Moor
Holbeck
Chapeltown
Belle Isle
Beeston
Seacroft
Osmondthorpe
East End Park
Richmond Hill
Armley
Bramley
Middleton

*Nice*
Roundhay
Alwoodley
Moortown
Shadwell
Gledhow
Adel
Chapel Allerton
Horsforth
Pudsey
Wortley
Rodley
Colton
Otley
Morley

It's a pretty well known fact that most of the rough areas are in the South and East, and the nice parts are in the North and parts of the West.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jan 21, 2008)

ive got family in bramhope..its pretty nice


----------



## oryx (Jan 21, 2008)

I used to live in Harehills many years ago and that was ruff, RUFF, *RUFF*! but maybe it's got all gentrified since..... 

When I lived there I thought Headingly was nice but I don't know if it still is.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 21, 2008)

My end of Armley's fine, not rough at all! 

And dunno where ya got Wortley as nice from... really.. come on!


----------



## chooch (Jan 21, 2008)

How we defining rough here? Minor violence and shouting, the odd burnt-out car, the odd shooting? Or just poor?

Never saw Chapeltown being rough, despite its reputation. Or Armley. 
Isn't Morley something of a BNP-electing hole? 
Little London ain't so pretty. 

Meanwood's pretty easy. And Kirkstall.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 21, 2008)

Revol said:
			
		

> Just wondering what the general opinion is on the nice areas and the rough parts of Leeds are. I'd say:
> 
> *Rough*
> Gipton
> ...



Bramley is not that bad. I grew up in Moortown and live in Bramley. Sure it's different.

It's really NOT that bad. Touch wood nothing has happened to me in this house (been here three years). The insurance is less than my Dad's as well which pisses him off no end.  

Also, Chapeltown isn't necessarily *that* bad depending where you are and also even visiting Belle Isle today (where my sons school is ) doesn't look as bad as maybe it's reputation is.


Give Bramley a chance...! There are some nice parts actually, I can tell you pretty much where to avoid...


I'm a bit surprised you classified Pudsey and Wortley as 'nice'. My sis lived in Wortley it's not *bad* but it's not posh either.

Armley - you can't really generalise there are some okay bits too.

Edit: I would steer clear of Seacroft too but then maybe I don't know where the good/ bad areas of it are well enough. Same for burmantofts/ lincoln green area.


----------



## citygirl (Jan 21, 2008)

DEFINITELY wouldn't say all of pudsey was nice.  parts are, parts aren't..same as Bramley...same as ANYWHERE 

Keighley's great, though, and only 25 mins train from Leeds centre.  quicker than the buses in leeds


----------



## pennimania (Jan 21, 2008)

I spent my formative years in Horsforth and although it may be quite 'nice' - I wouldn't want to live there now.


Rawdon isn't bad.


----------



## citygirl (Jan 21, 2008)

probbly only places in Leeds i feel OK are Harehills and Chapeltown..not everyone's cup of tea, but i've never had a problem.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 22, 2008)

pennimania said:
			
		

> I spent my formative years in Horsforth and although it may be quite 'nice' - I wouldn't want to live there now.
> 
> 
> Rawdon isn't bad.



Horsforth is quite yuppyish now, Rawdon is well posh!


I still say Bramley is worth a look.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd agree with a lot of comments here (Gipton, East End Park, etc.) - but it's still a bit difficult to generalise about a lot of other places (e.g. Chapeltown which is no way as bad as it's portrayed). If you take Meanwood for example, some bits are lovely - but you only have to walk about 400 yeards in a different direction and you're in shitsville! Horsforth has a posh reputaion but there are bits of it that are rough as old arseholes as well....


----------



## citygirl (Jan 22, 2008)

My EX-husband, and his family come from Horsforth.  So I'm Anti-there now...however. a move to there WAS under consideration a few years ago.  but it never happened.  which i'm VERY glad about now


----------



## Spion (Jan 22, 2008)

Leeds? Meh! Don't like it. Cheap-looking red brick crap. Gimme the sandstone splendour of Bradford and the Aire Valley anyday


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 22, 2008)

Spion said:
			
		

> Leeds? Meh! Don't like it. Cheap-looking red brick crap. Gimme the sandstone splendour of Bradford and the Aire Valley anyday




pah! Red bricked..


some nice local bramley pubs:

















local swimming pool (with jacuzzi!!)






There's also some quite nice views out of the aire valley and up to ilkley.


----------



## Edie (Jan 22, 2008)

The lovely Woodhouse where we live = rough. No two ways.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 22, 2008)

Thought Woodhouse was quality... the ridge is beautiful, lived on Hartley Avenue never heard a peep from the local kids... well chilled =D


----------



## chooch (Jan 22, 2008)

Bingo said:
			
		

> lived on Hartley Avenue never heard a peep from the local kids...


Ah, that's a quiet road though innit. I thought Woodhouse was ok (it's a few years ago I was there mind), apart from the fireworks whizzing around the streets from the moment they went on sale each year


----------



## Teepee (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know much about Leeds, I have a mate who lives in a big tower block of flats, all or which are different ascending rainbow colours. You pass by them as you come in on the train and they're next to the benefit office (the brick building with the weird antenna on top.) Anyone know the place I mean?

Anyway, that place feels a bit dodgy.


----------



## Revol (Jan 22, 2008)

I added Seacroft, Chapel Allerton and Gledhow (where I live) to my list.

Bramley and Armley, while they aren't as bad as some of the other areas I listed, are pretty bad according to a few people I know who live there.

Wortley, while it's hardly got a reputation for being posh is still nice and pleasant. Probably on the same level as Gledhow.

I know Chapeltown isn't as bad as people say it is BUT it's still pretty run down. I had a brother who lived there, moved to Miggy and I'll tell you, he's much happier in Miggy.

Morley does have BNP support but in terms of social rather than political probelms it's nice.

Woodhouse? I go to College there and sometimes walk through the backstreets on the way. Doesn't seem rough, just your typical red brick studenty area like the neigbouring Burley and Hyde Park.

As for the upper-class places like Horsforth and Pudsey. They are on the whole nice but they indeed do have some bad factors. My mate has been mugged several time in the Roundhay area too.


----------



## Spion (Jan 22, 2008)

Revol said:
			
		

> As for the *upper-class places like Horsforth and Pudsey*.


----------



## chooch (Jan 22, 2008)

Teepee said:
			
		

> next to the benefit office (the brick building with the weird antenna on top.) Anyone know the place I mean?


Burmantofts?


----------



## citygirl (Jan 22, 2008)

Teepee said:
			
		

> Anyway, that place feels a bit dodgy.



what?  leeds??  couldn't agree more


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Revol said:
			
		

> I added Seacroft, Chapel Allerton and Gledhow (where I live) to my list.
> 
> Bramley and Armley, while they aren't as bad as some of the other areas I listed, are pretty bad according to a few people I know who live there.
> 
> ...



I think Morley voted the BNP out last elections.

You can't label the whole of Bramley as 'dodgy' ( it's a small town ffs!! There are different bits) And as much as I don't like it you can hardly class *all* of Pudsey as being the same (it's definitely, definitely NOT posh!!!!)


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 23, 2008)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> pah! Red bricked..
> 
> 
> some nice local bramley pubs:
> ...



I used to drink in the Daisy years ago when my mate lived in Station Place - lovely pub! Is it still so? 

Must back you up about Bramley - some lovely bits (apart from the Broadlea estate....).


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 23, 2008)

seeformiles said:
			
		

> I used to drink in the Daisy years ago when my mate lived in Station Place - lovely pub! Is it still so?
> 
> Must back you up about Bramley - some lovely bits (apart from the Broadlea estate....).



It seems to be a nice pub yeah.


----------



## debsinleeds (Jan 25, 2008)

Revol said:


> Just wondering what the general opinion is on the nice areas and the rough parts of Leeds are. I'd say:
> 
> *Rough*
> Gipton
> ...



morley is as rough as a dogs arse


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 25, 2008)

debsinleeds said:


> morley is as rough as a dogs arse



Is it _that _bad?? All of it? Was in Morley today (briefly).


----------



## debsinleeds (Jan 30, 2008)

in my experience it can be, got loads of gangs etc... rough pubs...
some areas of morley are nice
maybe i just know loads of rough people?


----------



## Dan H (Mar 20, 2013)

Rough Areas:
Gipton
Seacroft
Lincoln Green
Brackenwood
Little London
Hairhills
East End Park
Armely
Beeston
Lingfeilds
Bramley
Middleton
Richmond Hill
Holbeck
Chapeltown
Parts of Woodhouse

Nice areas:
Roundhay
Alwoodley
Shadwell
Gledhow
Adel
Chapel Allerton
Horsforth
Pudsey
Wortley
Rodley
Colton
Otley
Morley

This is my opinion. I didn't put moortown in because of its size there are numerous rough and nice areas in it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 20, 2013)

What do people mean by 'rough'? 

Undesireable? Seems an awfully snobby thing to discuss.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 20, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> What do people mean by 'rough'?
> 
> Undesireable? Seems an awfully snobby thing to discuss.


A bit fighty, and people shooting up in your garden.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 20, 2013)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> A bit fighty, and people shooting up in your garden.



I've lived in a few of those places. The other half of the house I was lodging in in Armley was a probation house. Would smoke weed with some of the TWOCers who resided there. Can't remember much about Seacroft. Can't have been there long enough to form an opinion. Headingly was alright if you don't mind students. Roundway was very well to do. But that's where Savile lived who turned out to be the biggest crook of all. There's good and bad everywhere.

My mate lived in Harehills without any problems. I've heard Gipton is a bit tasty but have never been there.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 28, 2013)

Roughest part of leeds IMO is richmond hill - a lot of back to backs owned by landlords, many of them are tinned up and a fair few are burnt out. Most of the shops are bordered. The place is like a war zone.

You've got big social housing estates like seacroft, gipton, halton moor, middleton and belle isle which suffer from being isolated from the rest of city, high unemployement and tend to be dominated by a few families who've been there for generations. Theres a lot of people doing good work on these estates, but theres also a fair few cunts who dont like 'outsiders' - especially if they are black or brown.

Beeston, Harehills and Chapletown are rough and look it , but far more mixed, so you dont get targetted as not 'local' but you get a lot of drug related aggro and burglary. A lot of eastern europeans have moved in over the last ten years so this is changing the flavour of these areas. Chapletown I like - despite its problems - theirs a strong tradition of community action, a tolerance of oddballs and dropouts and a long standing west indian community. you could walk around chapletown painted purple wearing a bowler hat and a kilt and you wouldn't cause much of a stir. Harehills and beeston feel a lot meaner and depressing.

Little london, burmantofts and lincoln green are mainly tower blocks - very diverse, lot so of younger people from immigrant and refugee backgrounds. I live in little london and its poor, but pretty quiet.

Hyde park is a studnet ghetto - lots of shops, takeaways etc, lots of shit quality terraced housing. Very very high rates of burglary and would seem to be sliding back into being a dodgey area again.

Headingley is student dominated - but the more affluent ones. A nice place if you can put up with all the henrys and Henriettas.

Chaple Allerton is leeds' notting hill - 'the village in the city' - trendy, expensive shops, high rents, lots of young professionals/wankers.

Meanwood is nice - its quiet, pretty mixed, not far from city but quite surburban and boasts the best park in the city.

Adel, cookridge, Horsforth - affluent suburbia - meh. Adel woods are very nice though.

Roundhay, oakwood - very expensive suburbia.


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 1, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> Chapletown I like - despite its problems - theirs .. a tolerance of oddballs and dropouts .




i love it.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 1, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> Headingley is student dominated - but the more affluent ones. A nice place if you can put up with all the henrys and Henriettas.


 
My brother lived in Headingley when he was working in Leeds.  He hated it.  He said it had all the downsides of a student area in terms of noise, burglaries and finding people pissing in the garden or vomiting on his car, but it was also very expensive.  That was a few years ago now, though.


----------



## Ls19 bitches (May 10, 2013)

To the people who say that Leeds is ruff. Come on give it a chance! You've probably only been to outh and east Leeds (rough parts) north and west are nice. Lived hear all my life. No trouble at all. I live in Yeadon (near the airport) and I have friends from Middleton, seacroft, harehills, chapeltown saying 'wow you must be rich to live I. Yeadon' . I live in a basic 3 bedroom house. 

I would agree with the list but I would say only parts of Wortley and Morley are nice 

Also nice parts Yeadon rawdon guiseley

And bramhope is well posh!! Millionaires row honestly!!!


----------



## dmxox (Jul 16, 2014)

Headingley, West Park's and Kirkstall are nice. I don't think Roundhay and Scotthall are too bad either.

I lived in Meanwood (Beckhill) years ago and it got very rough after we left but most of Meanwood's OK.

Most of Moortowns alright but there is some rough parts round there (usually worse at night), I've lived there in the past

Chapel Town's rough, people say Little London is rough but it seems alright to me n Seacroft's full of chavs.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2014)

It's been many years since I lived in Leeds, but in all the areas I lived in I never had a problem. Lived in Headingly, Hyde Park, Woodhouse Moor, Horsforth and Chapel Allerton. The big estates in the south and east of the city felt dodgier back then, but admittedly I didn't know that much about them apart from visiting now and again.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 17, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> What do people mean by 'rough'?
> 
> Undesireable? Seems an awfully snobby thing to discuss.



Also very subjective - I don't know Leeds at all but I imagine it's similar to any other city -Some areas your face'll fit and you can make the place work for you, other places it won't and you won't.


----------



## Afsheen (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi..Can anyone let me know how Halton is like to live? I am planning to mov in to Hunters Court on Hunters Way in Halton.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 3, 2015)

I always found the M1 leading into Leeds, a bit bumpy/rough.. definitely needed resurfacing.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 3, 2015)

Kanda said:


> I always found the M1 leading into Leeds, a bit bumpy/rough.. definitely needed resurfacing.



Maybe they sorted that. There was some annoying roadworks there recently anyway.


----------



## Bingo (Jun 3, 2015)

Halton Moor used to be a pretty rough area but was working there recently and chatting to local lad, he said it'd got much better in last few years


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 14, 2015)

Afsheen said:


> Hi..Can anyone let me know how Halton is like to live? I am planning to mov in to Hunters Court on Hunters Way in Halton.



Non-descript suburbia really. Not as rough as halton moor, not very ethnically diverse. Not a posh area.


----------



## Alice6 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello everyone, I have enjoyed reading your posts and it's time I ask for some advice: we are a family of 4 and are considering moving to the New Forest Village in Leeds. It's an LS10 post code but it seems nice there. Am I missing anything? Thank you for your time!


----------



## trey8 (Oct 19, 2015)

According to official Police statistics *Harehills* is the roughest area in Leeds.
- Chapeltown isn't rough but yardies moved there in early 2000 so there is a lot of drug dealers there, they also rioted about 3 times
- Lincoln green/burmantofts/Ebor garden is dominated by young adults (15-21yrs) that carry knives
- Beeston is quite bad but it has calmed down over the years
- Meanwood is a nice area but there is a few rundown parts of it
- Harehills is the Slums of Leeds. Stay away if you can.
- Gipton is a very poor and dirty area. Notorious for nicking socks (LOL) Full of crackhead chavs
- Roundhay is a very nice area
- Chapel allerton is a very posh area, very little crime
- Seacroft is a chavy area
- Moortown is good
- Little london is quite but deprived
- Belle isle is one of the worst areas in Leeds so stay away aswell


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 19, 2015)

Fuck off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2015)

trey8 said:


> According to official Police statistics *Harehills* is the roughest area in Leeds.
> - Chapeltown isn't rough but yardies moved there in early 2000 so there is a lot of drug dealers there, they also rioted about 3 times
> - Lincoln green/burmantofts/Ebor garden is dominated by young adults (15-21yrs) that carry knives
> - Beeston is quite bad but it has calmed down over the years
> ...


get to fuck


----------



## politicaljew (Oct 30, 2015)

trey8 said:


> According to official Police statistics *Harehills* is the roughest area in Leeds.
> - Chapeltown isn't rough but yardies moved there in early 2000 so there is a lot of drug dealers there, they also rioted about 3 times
> - Lincoln green/burmantofts/Ebor garden is dominated by young adults (15-21yrs) that carry knives
> - Beeston is quite bad but it has calmed down over the years
> ...


I live in gipton, originally from cookridge and have lived in horsforth, Morley, tinshill, hawksworth, bramley, farnley and armley. Tinshill, horsforth and hawksworth - shithole, horsforth use to be nice, my mum still lives there with my brother and they say it's disgraceful now. Morley is nice. Bramley , farnley and armley are nice in parts but mainly armley is full of migrants now. I can honestly say that gipton, where I live now is nice and quiet- only bother is now and again kids flying  around on bikes. I live closer to harehills than seacroft but visit both places quite a lot and seacroft is just full of Muppets that think there something there not. Harehills is the slums of Leeds but to be honest despite what you hear I have walked up there late on a night to the 24 hr shop and never had a problem, maybe just luck I don't know. I also no that beeston and holbeck are not too great beeston is full of thieves and drug dealer and holbeck is full of prostitutes and smackheads. In my opinion the best places to live in Leeds would be Morley, moorgrange though moorgrange is surrounded by bad areas it still is nice. Chapel allerton and meanwood are nice too just not beckhills or miles hills ( forgot to mention I lived on beckhill avenue around 13 years ago though it may of changed now when I lived there there were a couple of big families that had a reputation steels and rileys but got on with me fine though I did bray one of the rileys once so can't be too hard haha). Don't really know much about many other areas but I am aware parts of otley, yeadon and guisley are suppose to be nice.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2015)

My brother's just moved to Bramley. I don't know anything about it, apart from that it's on the other side of the valley, it's huge, Leeds Cougars American Football team used to play there, their fish n chip shops are busy, the neighbours are friendly, there are lots of huskys (well there are at least three on my brother's street) and some people are snobbish about it and the schools there.
Anyone know owt about it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2015)

politicaljew said:


> I live in gipton, originally from cookridge and have lived in horsforth, Morley, tinshill, hawksworth, bramley, farnley and armley. Tinshill, horsforth and hawksworth - shithole, horsforth use to be nice, my mum still lives there with my brother and they say it's disgraceful now. Morley is nice. Bramley , farnley and armley are nice in parts but mainly armley is full of migrants now. I can honestly say that gipton, where I live now is nice and quiet- only bother is now and again kids flying  around on bikes. I live closer to harehills than seacroft but visit both places quite a lot and seacroft is just full of Muppets that think there something there not. Harehills is the slums of Leeds but to be honest despite what you hear I have walked up there late on a night to the 24 hr shop and never had a problem, maybe just luck I don't know. I also no that beeston and holbeck are not too great beeston is full of thieves and drug dealer and holbeck is full of prostitutes and smackheads. In my opinion the best places to live in Leeds would be Morley, moorgrange though moorgrange is surrounded by bad areas it still is nice. Chapel allerton and meanwood are nice too just not beckhills or miles hills ( forgot to mention I lived on beckhill avenue around 13 years ago though it may of changed now when I lived there there were a couple of big families that had a reputation steels and rileys but got on with me fine though I did bray one of the rileys once so can't be too hard haha). Don't really know much about many other areas but I am aware parts of otley, yeadon and guisley are suppose to be nice.


"full of migrants" fuck off.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 30, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> My brother's just moved to Bramley. I don't know anything about it, apart from that it's on the other side of the valley, it's huge, Leeds Cougars American Football team used to play there, their fish n chip shops are busy, the neighbours are friendly, there are lots of huskys (well there are at least three on my brother's street) and some people are snobbish about it and the schools there.
> Anyone know owt about it?


Angel and swarthy live there. The swimming baths are beautiful and there are mermaid classes for women (and possibly kids?). The daisy looks nice from outside but never been in.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2015)

I was actually looking out for Angel when i was there earlier! I was hoping they'd be neighbours. I don't think they'd get on though


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> Angel and swarthy live there. The swimming baths are beautiful and there are mermaid classes for women (and possibly kids?). The daisy looks nice from outside but never been in.


the Daisy was next to one of the ridiculously busy fish n chip shops
nearest pub was called The Rock. Looked OK.


----------



## Bingo (Oct 31, 2015)

Morley's full of racist twats, my mate and his missus bought a house there but had to move back to Harehills because of the amount of shit they got, in local pub etc.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 31, 2015)

There is no nice part of Leeds.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 31, 2015)

You have never been to Chapeltown, i assume?


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 31, 2015)

Bingo said:


> Morley's full of racist twats, my mate and his missus bought a house there but had to move back to Harehills because of the amount of shit they got, in local pub etc.




Two of my favourite wives lived there and conceived and brought up two of their kids happily till they couldn't afford the rent and had to move away. One is a human rights lawyer - if i knew this when they were still in Morley i would have asked them to kick arse if needed. 


Harehills is lovely and i feel safe there


----------



## UrbaneFox (Nov 4, 2015)

Tufty introduced me to Chapeltown Bellinis, which should be sipped through a Philippe Starcke twirly straw. Divine.

The recipe is as follows:

I part paint stripper
2 parts DDT
4 parts meths
crushed ice
Pinch of curry powder
Sprig of mint
1 cocktail sausage.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2015)

machine cat said:


> There is no nice part of Leeds.


Bollocks


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Bollocks


Compared to the rest of  West Yorkshire it's a dive.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2015)

machine cat said:


> Compared to the rest of  West Yorkshire it's a dive.


Nonsense, it's just like any other city. Some pleasant places, some not


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2015)

Except most of it's not that nice really is it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2015)

machine cat said:


> Except most of it's not that nice really is it?


Everywhere I've lived there is nice. If all my friends moved with me, I'd move back there.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2015)

Glad I don't live there.  I remember it being okay before all the glass buildings and hipster fucks destroyed the place. The rest of  WY is so much better, and yes, I'm including Batley.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2015)

i've long thought the station the nicest part of leeds. which is a pity as the centre would have been nicer if it wasn't just another load of high streets with shops barely without exception you can find in any other large town or city in the uk.


----------



## trey8 (Nov 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> get to fuck



Get to fuck?


----------



## trey8 (Nov 8, 2015)

tufty79
Are you from Harehills? I was born and bred there but you have to admit it's a dump now. I still love it though


----------



## trey8 (Nov 8, 2015)

politicaljew said:


> I live in gipton, originally from cookridge and have lived in horsforth, Morley, tinshill, hawksworth, bramley, farnley and armley. Tinshill, horsforth and hawksworth - shithole, horsforth use to be nice, my mum still lives there with my brother and they say it's disgraceful now. Morley is nice. Bramley , farnley and armley are nice in parts but mainly armley is full of migrants now. I can honestly say that gipton, where I live now is nice and quiet- only bother is now and again kids flying  around on bikes. I live closer to harehills than seacroft but visit both places quite a lot and seacroft is just full of Muppets that think there something there not. Harehills is the slums of Leeds but to be honest despite what you hear I have walked up there late on a night to the 24 hr shop and never had a problem, maybe just luck I don't know. I also no that beeston and holbeck are not too great beeston is full of thieves and drug dealer and holbeck is full of prostitutes and smackheads. In my opinion the best places to live in Leeds would be Morley, moorgrange though moorgrange is surrounded by bad areas it still is nice. Chapel allerton and meanwood are nice too just not beckhills or miles hills ( forgot to mention I lived on beckhill avenue around 13 years ago though it may of changed now when I lived there there were a couple of big families that had a reputation steels and rileys but got on with me fine though I did bray one of the rileys once so can't be too hard haha). Don't really know much about many other areas but I am aware parts of otley, yeadon and guisley are suppose to be nice.


I feel safe walking through anywhere in Leeds at night but the high risk areas are Gipton/Beeston and Lincoln green near the estates


----------



## silver345 (Nov 8, 2015)

I'v Been out of Leeds for 37 years but still come back to visit family in fact last week being the last time. Your talk of dodgy areas quite a few I lived / stayed in back in the 70's are no better or worse than deprived areas in any great city in the EU. The level of acceptable violence & crime over the years has of course got worse but I wonder what it will get like once the competition for housing, school places, NHS places reaches bursting point. For with the increased levels of immigration legal or other wise these are the areas that will be put under an intollerable strain.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2015)

trey8 said:


> Get to fuck?


Aye.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2015)

silver345 said:


> I'v Been out of Leeds for 37 years but still come back to visit family in fact last week being the last time. Your talk of dodgy areas quite a few I lived / stayed in back in the 70's are no better or worse than deprived areas in any great city in the EU. The level of acceptable violence & crime over the years has of course got worse but I wonder what it will get like once the competition for housing, school places, NHS places reaches bursting point. For with the increased levels of immigration legal or other wise these are the areas that will be put under an intollerable strain.


And fuck you too


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 8, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i've long thought the station the nicest part of leeds. which is a pity as the centre would have been nicer if it wasn't just another load of high streets with shops barely without exception you can find in any other large town or city in the uk.



Yeah but juxtaposed against, say, Middlesbrough, it's fucking brilliant. It's easy to tut from that London. Good cunt magnet this thread anyway (don't mean you pickman's)


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 9, 2015)

silver345 said:


> The level of acceptable violence & crime over the years has of course got worse but I wonder what it will get like once the competition for housing, school places, NHS places reaches bursting point. For with the increased levels of immigration legal or other wise these are the areas that will be put under an intollerable strain.



Firstly  the "level of acceptable violence and crime" has markedly decreased over the past 20 years by any measure you care to look at. I moved to leeds in the early 90s - burglary levels and car crime in places like hyde park were insane and violence was far more commonplace - especially in the city centre on weekend evenings. Certain areas definitely did NOT feel safe to walk around at night. There several riots in the 90s as well. Its is a far far safer city nowadays.

And you can fuck off with your immigration shroud waving bollocks as well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Yeah but juxtaposed against, say, Middlesbrough, it's fucking brilliant. It's easy to tut from that London. Good cunt magnet this thread anyway (don't mean you pickman's)


(((middlesborough)))


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 20, 2015)

Every bit of Leeds has its good and bad bits. Like most big cities there are massive changes every half mile or so but no area is entirely crap. I currently live in Meanwood which has the nicest park in the city (Leeds is one d the greenest cities zone Europe) but every area has its charms.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 20, 2015)

Leeds is an embarrassment to West Yorkshire imo


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 24, 2015)

meanwood park - in the middle of leeds. What a shithole.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2015)

Supposedly an influence on Tolkien! You can see why people might come to that conclusion!


----------



## M1ran (Sep 22, 2017)

HI Please Help is Morley really that bad hoping to move there soon in to a nice 4 bed detached. I am indian and worried by some of the comments on here... we are a pretty normal family ..??


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 22, 2017)

Our nigel is from meanwood.


----------



## Bingo (Sep 22, 2017)

Morley - Dunno if I mentioned it up-thread but my mate Chris is mixed race and his wife is a bit Mediterranean- looking. They bought a house there and stuck it out for a year before they moved back to Harehills. Really felt a strong racist vibe.

It probably depends on which bit of Morley.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 12, 2017)

M1ran said:


> HI Please Help is Morley really that bad hoping to move there soon in to a nice 4 bed detached. I am indian and worried by some of the comments on here... we are a pretty normal family ..??



Morley is one of the less diverse areas. It returned a BNP councillor in the recent past - so yeah you're more likely to get racist grief there then other areas.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 16, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Morley is one of the less diverse areas. It returned a BNP councillor in the recent past - so yeah you're more likely to get racist grief there then other areas.



That’s a very diplomatic way of putting it. I’ve been struggling to think of good things about Morley but can only come up with the splendid Yorkshire Vetinerary Hospital and a good Club night (Orbit - I think it was) in the late 80s. Unfortunately ime it always seems to pop up in the same sentence as incidents of violence (racist and otherwise). Mrs SFM’s workmate’s boyfriend (Chinese ancestry but from Chapeltown) got his jaw, arm and leg broken in an unprovoked attack outside a Morley chip shop. My mate, who lives there, has neighbours who don’t try to hide their EDL/BNP sympathies and put dogshit through his letterbox. I could go on but it’s probably fair to say it has much more of small-town vibe than its big city neighbour.


----------



## Mattym (Feb 16, 2018)

seeformiles said:


> I’ve been struggling to think of good things about Morley but can only come up with the splendid Yorkshire Vetinerary Hospital and THE BEST CLUB OF ALL TIME (Orbit - I think it was) .



I've fixed it for you seeformiles.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 16, 2018)

Mattym said:


> I've fixed it for you seeformiles.



It was rather good


----------

